# Can I use my HUMAX DRT800 as a DVR without a TiVo subscription?



## Robotess (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can use my Humax DRT800 as a regular DVR after I've cancelled my TiVo subscription? I'd like to view TV through the DVR, use the pause and rewind function and record programs.

-Robotess


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Nope
u will be able to pause live tv and rewind/forward but that's it.


----------



## Robotess (Aug 21, 2006)

Thx for a quick reply, Gunnyman...does it mean that I can't unlock the Firewire port in the front (1394) and record my Mini-DV discs from my Handycam either (to burn on DVD later on)?

Not that it matter that much but I can't even get the pause/rewind to work. When I'm trying to view a program through the Humax it gives me a black screen with a msg to subscribe to TiVo.

-Robotess


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

live tv doesn't work at all?
You won't be able to access any recordings I know that much. Essentially the device is aboat anchor with no subscription.


----------



## s10blazed (Apr 9, 2006)

Is there any way I can make this work if the modem inside is dead? I have one that is trying to connect for the first time and the modem keeps failing even though the line is good. My subscription is almost over, but the machine is out of warrenty for some time now.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I believe you could hack it to use the internet for the call home, but someone else will have to verify that for me, since I only have DirecTiVo's....


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

And, that would only bea solution for the failed modem, not to get around the service. I love the TiVo service, and hope it lives on, and improves forever!!!! I also wish Directv would wake up and offer TiVo along side their DVR for us Die-hards!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use an external modem, serial PPP, or network the box.

Regardless of the state of the hardware, yuo cannot make it work without a sub where one is required.


----------

